# Blumen im Haus



## Henni-Hennsen (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen!!!

Diese Orchidee wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten!!!
Ich bin selber sehr erstaunt was solch eine Pflanze so alles leisten kann!!!
So viele Blüten unglaublich und sie blüht schon seid ca. 4 Monaten wahnsinn immer weiter so richtig schön!!!!


----------



## paper (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blumen im Haus*

Toll, ich liebe Orchideen!


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Blumen im Haus*

Hallo Melitta!!!

Ja es sind echt verdammt schöne Pflanzen!!!
Haben jetzt seid ein paar Jahren Orchideen und sind immer wieder gespannt wo der nächste Trieb rauskommt und freuen uns über jede Veränderung auch wenn es zum Blütenende geht!!!
Doch wie wir ja wissen es kommt immer wieder irgentwann ne neue Blüte!!!:beten


----------

